# How to Cut your Fingernails For Cubing



## FlyingFingers (Dec 30, 2011)

This Is How I normally cut my nails:
Thumbs: short so I can see the stickers.
Index Finger: flat so it helps it from getting caught in piece.
Middle finger: short/flat.
Ring finger: Flat.
Pinky: short.
P.S Experiment a little!, If you have an updated version please put in the comments!
And also Thank you guys for the replies!


----------



## emolover (Dec 30, 2011)

For me it doesn't matter because they are always short because of chronic nail biting!


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 30, 2011)

emolover said:


> For me it doesn't matter because they are always short because of chronic nail biting!


 
This.


----------



## Owen (Dec 30, 2011)

I bite my nails too, but I'm trying to grow them on one hand so I can play guitar properly. Couldn't care less about cubing.


----------



## insane569 (Dec 30, 2011)

Owen said:


> I bite my nails too, but I'm trying to grow them on one hand so I can play guitar properly. Couldn't care less about cubing.


 
This. 
Before cubing I was learning guitar and im mostly into classical so i need long finger nails to play. But with cubing...
Just recently picked up my guitar and im getting back into the old times.


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 30, 2011)

Uh, I just cut them all. Despite being female, I don't like long nails. They get in the way and I just can't be bothered with maintaining them.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 30, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> Despite being female, I don't like long nails. They get in the way and I just can't be bothered with maintaining them.


Good to know I'm not the only one. 
I cut them so that the white parts aren't visible.


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 30, 2011)

i cut all the way cause im scared the stickers will peel faster lolol


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 30, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one.
> I cut them so that the white parts aren't visible.



Exactly what I do. 
So much less of a hassle when you just cut it off.


----------



## Hershey (Dec 30, 2011)

emolover said:


> For me it doesn't matter because they are always short because of chronic nail biting!


 
Same! It is really addicting.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 30, 2011)

I have to keep them short because of piano and violin anyway. I usually cut them until I can't see any white parts. Only problem is I usually wait until I can actually hear my nails on the piano keys before I cut them again.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm sorry but... How is this a thread? ... Or a question?


----------



## Olji (Dec 30, 2011)

I used to bite my nails, but suddenly just stopped, so I don't have the habit of cutting them regularly like some of my friends do...

I should cut them right now probably. (3-4 mm of white, although I've had longer... Lol)
I don't really think they get in the way that much, but it probably depends on what you usually do.


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 30, 2011)

Every time my nails get long and I decide to cut them I end up with a back that needs scratching laying next to me that night. They're long enough that most guys would call them gross, which I still don't totally understand.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 30, 2011)

I always forget to cut my nails until absolutely necessary. For example, right now, the nails on my left hand are cut, but not the ones on my right hand.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 30, 2011)

I almost started this thread yesterday! I cut them short and round. My index fingers are difficult because the pink area recedes when I cube a lot. Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 30, 2011)

I used to keep it because it looks nice when penspinning but since I cube more often now, I chopped them to lessen the damage on my stickers. I once had the whites 6-7mm


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 30, 2011)

JianhanC said:


> I used to keep it because it looks nice when penspinning but since I cube more often now, I chopped them to lessen the damage on my stickers. *I once had the whites 6-7mm *


 
 How...


----------



## JonWhite (Dec 30, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> How...


 
by not cutting the nails for several weeks


----------



## ottozing (Dec 30, 2011)

im a chronic nail biter like emolover so its not a big deal for me.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 30, 2011)

JonWhite said:


> by not cutting the nails for several weeks



Never mind, I had read 6-7*cm*


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 30, 2011)

JonWhite said:


> by not cutting the nails for several months and subtly evading school inspection.


 
Fix'd. 







Couple of months back. I had to dig up an old thread to search for my hand. I don't keep long nails no more :O


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 30, 2011)

I use a butcher knife to cut them.


----------



## Bapao (Dec 30, 2011)

I have no finger nails due to a genetic defect.


----------



## Goosly (Dec 30, 2011)

I used to bite my nails too, then I took an arrow in the knee.

Now I just cut them as short as possible, because I do not want to damage the stickers.


----------



## FlyingFingers (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow.. This is a Really Long thread! thanks everyone 

Hm. Use that to your advantage because it might help with cubeing.

WOAH! Talons ._.

Have you ever cut yourself using a sharp knife like that?

Woah....

Try putting lemon juice or vinegar on your nails maybe?

Wow! I play guitar too 

Thanks for your comments guys!


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 30, 2011)

I cut my nails like a man.


----------



## zerkelas (Dec 30, 2011)

FlyingFingers, please try to post all of your thoughts in one comment instead of multiple consecutive ones. If you need to, use the edit button to add to your post instead of making a new one right below it.
Anyway, I bite my nails a lot and so my nails are really short, but I like them short because they seem to get in my way if they are long.


----------



## FlyingFingers (Dec 30, 2011)

Merci :3


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 31, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I cut my nails like a man.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
What the frick happened!?

(Lol at the list)


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 31, 2011)

Went to grab spoon without looking. Spoon turned out to be a knife.


----------



## Nestor (Dec 31, 2011)

Guitar & stickerless GuHong... I don't mind nails on either so I either eat them or cut them short when really needed.


----------



## jonlin (Dec 31, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> i cut all the way cause im scared the stickers will peel faster lolol


 Same.


----------

